# Neighbors



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I have had my chickens for about a month now. My greatest concern about getting chickens was what my neighbors would think. Our city ordinances are a little fuzzy about whether or not chickens are allowed. My house is surrounded by a bayou, a vacant house, farm land, and 1 family, so there was only 1 neighbor to worry about. We are on friendly terms, but we are not close. I put my movable chicken coop as far as possible from the neighbors so the noise wouldn't bother them, but I knew that sooner or later they would notice. 

Today was the moment of truth. I was in the yard and chatted with my neighbor. He finally said “what is that thing over there?” Apologetically, I said “I’ve got 4 chickens.” He said that his wife had been wanting to get chickens, but they didn’t know if anyone would mind. They both came over and visited our chickens. I loaned them a good resource book on chickens. We decided that there is no reason they shouldn't get chickens now – as a bonus, they have a neighbor who can care for theirs when they go out of town. After they left, my wife and I had a good laugh. I can’t wait until they get their chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chances are chickens were never an issue where your home is in the county or parish or however they figure it there.

I live in the country, mostly. I have three houses around me but there is no restrictions on what I can keep on my property out here. Go 7 miles East and I can guarantee you that keeping livestock of any kind is a no, no.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice! Gotta love it when things like this work out so well.  I had worries too when I got mine since a neighbor down the road had his flock attacked by a human. Came home to find some of them killed. However, he was in "village" limits and had not only chickens, but peacocks, pigs, and goats and I forget all what else on 1 acre! I guess neighbors were starting to have problems with rats. All this came about after I had ordered my 1st - 6 day old peeps. Township backed me up though and my flock of 6, after some losses to health and old age, is now at 10. No roo's though so that probably helped. Had neighbors stopping by like crazy for the first year asking all sorts of questions, visiting the chickens, and checking out their home & run. Witih all the personality and antics chickens have, they never leave me short for stories to tell when a neighbor asks me how my girls are doing.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

All someone needs to do is watch them for a few minutes to understand that they are pets, not livestock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep. That's how I came to have my EE - Josie. Friend of my hubby's happened to stop by one day and got a kick out of my girls waiting for treats and hugs. Had one he had gotten with 14 other day old chicks that for some reason the others liked to peck at. He had to separate her and was trying to figure out what to do until he meet my girls ... I got the can you take her or she'll have to go in the freezer deal. Guilt tripped for 2 days before I called and said "okay, I'll take her!" She's been just a joy to have. Fit right in here with very little trouble. Even learned her name after a few days of getting a name.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Buddy said:


> I have had my chickens for about a month now. My greatest concern about getting chickens was what my neighbors would think. Our city ordinances are a little fuzzy about whether or not chickens are allowed.


Isn't it sad that so many of us have to be so worried about what others think/like/don't like?

our founding fathers must be rolling over in their graves

they gave us freedom, yet these days so few still have it.

Piglett


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree, but I also want tone a good neighbor. It couldn't have worked out better for us. My neighbors have already purchased lumber for their coop. I'm letting them borrow my brooder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Buddy said:


> I agree, but I also want tone a good neighbor. It couldn't have worked out better for us. My neighbors have already purchased lumber for their coop. I'm letting them borrow my brooder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


sounds like for once things worked out well for a chicken person


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds like a great situation!


----------

